# Gottlieb Muffat



## clavichorder

Son of Georg Muffat, his strength is in keyboard compositions, suites which were apparently much mined by Handel for their themes. I have read through some of them and listened to recordings and have been much impressed by their counterpoint and overall style. Definitely deserves to be better known.


----------



## clavichorder

I am listening to his Compinmenti Musicali for harpsichord. A wealth of excellent music is in these. My favorite suite might be the one in D minor. These are suites that he wrote a detailed preface to. In that he seems to be like his father. Its kind of odd that Gottlieb didn't write or publish anything else besides keyboard music(that I know of), but he really was a contrapuntal master. This music is easily the best continental keyboard music from that time apart from Bach and Scarlatti.

This is an excellent CD:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I'm rather surprised by the quality of this 'obscure' composer. I have to thank you for playing it on the chat


----------



## clavichorder

Gottlieb's keyboard works are really tight and nicely made. If you love Couperin, you will probably really enjoy his suites. 

But, I must say, I like his father's work Georg, even more. While it is in an older idiom, there is something of the profound to it, in my opinion. Gottlieb is a little more 'French' baroque in some respects, perhaps, though I hesitate to say that even, because there is something really structurally apt about both of them. Both were of a very cosmopolitan style, especially Georg, having been informed in his travels and under Lully's tutelage. I actually prefer Georg Muffat to Corelli, on the whole. 

All in all, a very fascinating father/son duo, those Muffat's.


----------



## clavichorder

Here is some audio for this thread:


----------

